# The things you find in The Rouge



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Last weekend I helped out during a fish survey for Fulmer Creek on the Lower Rouge River. One area was downstream of the Ypsilanti water processing plant. We netted white suckers, creek chubs, mud minnows, bullheads, multiple species of sunfish, largemouth bass, yellow perch, log perch, crappie, a butt load of gobies and this guy.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Is that a plant or naturally spawned? I've heard on a few occasions of people catching rainbows in the Rouge.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Did not know what a logperch was, had to look it up -

There are 11 species of logperch, native to eastern parts of the US and Canada. The fish inhabit clear, gravelly streams and lakes, reaching a maximum size of about 18 centimetres (7.1 in) and a maximum age of about 3 years. _Percina caprodes_ is the most widespread of the species; some of the species with more restricted distribution are threatened in various ways. Due to their small size, the fish are not normally harvested for food. Habitat alteration and inappropriate land use practices are the most common population stressors.

The logperch is commonly found as a baby and around 6 to 9 centimetres (2.4 to 3.5 in) in length, it has features like small black dots on the surface, elongated front fins, and a long skinny body.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

tincanary said:


> Is that a plant or naturally spawned? I've heard on a few occasions of people catching rainbows in the Rouge.


The guy in charge of this sampling told me that the DNR has not planted any Rainbows in The Rouge. He went on to tell me that years ago a individual was planting fish on his own, without authorization. As far as he knows the guy stopped. This is the first trout they have netted in the last few years.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

wpmisport said:


> Did not know what a logperch was, had to look it up -
> 
> There are 11 species of logperch, native to eastern parts of the US and Canada. The fish inhabit clear, gravelly streams and lakes, reaching a maximum size of about 18 centimetres (7.1 in) and a maximum age of about 3 years. _Percina caprodes_ is the most widespread of the species; some of the species with more restricted distribution are threatened in various ways. Due to their small size, the fish are not normally harvested for food. Habitat alteration and inappropriate land use practices are the most common population stressors.
> 
> The logperch is commonly found as a baby and around 6 to 9 centimetres (2.4 to 3.5 in) in length, it has features like small black dots on the surface, elongated front fins, and a long skinny body.


We caught some of these as well. At first I thought it was a log perch but it turns out it was a black sided darter.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Final Results. Turns out we caught more than just that one rainbow.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

mfs686 said:


> Final Results. Turns out we caught more than just that one rainbow.
> 
> View attachment 424329


Error in the Data. There was only one rainbow. The other fish were entered in error. Someone copied the Green Sunfish row up one by mistake.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No carp?


----------



## Tom T (Jan 6, 2018)

mfs686 said:


> Last weekend I helped out during a fish survey for Fulmer Creek on the Lower Rouge River. One area was downstream of the Ypsilanti water processing plant. We netted white suckers, creek chubs, mud minnows, bullheads, multiple species of sunfish, largemouth bass, yellow perch, log perch, crappie, a butt load of gobies and this guy.
> View attachment 424315


Where is Fulmer Creek ? Chart shows Fowler Creek at Beck Rd. with no Rainbow trout listed.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Tom T said:


> Where is Fulmer Creek ? Chart shows Fowler Creek at Beck Rd. with no Rainbow trout listed.


My mistake, Fowler Creek is correct.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> No carp?


Nope.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## gentpike99 (Sep 13, 2012)

I know of a guy in West Bloomfield that stocked rainbows in the spring in a tributary of the Rouge in WB.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Assuming steelhead can't pass as far up to Fowler Creek?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Assuming steelhead can't pass as far up to Fowler Creek?


I have no idea. Didn't really look at the whole map. They only place they have ever netted any trout is below the Ypsi Water treatment plant. Lots of cold water coming from there.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

wpmisport said:


> Did not know what a logperch was, had to look it up -
> 
> There are 11 species of logperch, native to eastern parts of the US and Canada. The fish inhabit clear, gravelly streams and lakes, reaching a maximum size of about 18 centimetres (7.1 in) and a maximum age of about 3 years. _Percina caprodes_ is the most widespread of the species; some of the species with more restricted distribution are threatened in various ways. Due to their small size, the fish are not normally harvested for food. Habitat alteration and inappropriate land use practices are the most common population stressors.
> 
> The logperch is commonly found as a baby and around 6 to 9 centimetres (2.4 to 3.5 in) in length, it has features like small black dots on the surface, elongated front fins, and a long skinny body.


That’s the major source of walleye food in the Huron river ( island lake stretch). Taken several gut samples. I didn’t know what they were either but they are plentiful in the upper and mid huron


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

mfs686 said:


> Last weekend I helped out during a fish survey for Fulmer Creek on the Lower Rouge River. One area was downstream of the Ypsilanti water processing plant. We netted white suckers, creek chubs, mud minnows, bullheads, multiple species of sunfish, largemouth bass, yellow perch, log perch, crappie, a butt load of gobies and this guy.
> View attachment 424315


Mfs686,
Very cool report - thanks for sharing! Back in the day we used to find salmon in the city of Wayne spawning on gravel beds. Nice to see such a large variety of fish in the Rouge River.


----------

